# Any groups in Calgary , AB?



## Ajn (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey everyone , I'm new here . And was wondering if there was anyone who knows if there are any support groups for younger people in Calgary. Also if anyone in Calgary wants to talk or get lunch anytime , let me know .


----------



## Calgary boy (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is a link to the Calgary MeetUp group:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f122/calgary-social-anxiety-meetup-85697/

I haven't attended yet, but want to. I'm looking for others too so I will let you know if there are any options.


----------

